# Werden private Postings durch Moderatoren gelesen?



## joachim (21 Oktober 2005)

In Usenet-Beiträge beschweren sich hier gebannte Benutzer, dass die Moderatoren dieses Forums auch private Nachrichten lesen.

Frage an die Moderatoren: Stimmt das?

edit: Sorry, falsches Forum. Die Beschwerden im Usenet bezogen sich auf die Foren bei "onlinek*sten.de" und "dsl-t*am.de"... 
Bitte fühlt euch nicht zu Unrecht verdächtigt, liebe Mod's!


----------



## sascha (21 Oktober 2005)

Die Moderatoren haben keinen Zugriff auf private Nachrichten.


----------



## joachim (21 Oktober 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, sascha.


----------



## sascha (21 Oktober 2005)

Kein Problem. Übrigens habe selbst ich als Admin keinen Zugriff auf die PNs.


----------



## Antidialer (21 Oktober 2005)

Meines Wissens nach sieht die gängige Forensoftware keine Nöglichkeit vor, PNs zu lesen. Zuminest ist es bei VBulletin oder Burning Board so, phpBB kenne ich nicht so genau, vermute aber, das es da ähnlich ist.

Zugriff auf die PNs hat aber, wer direkten Zugriff auf die Datenbank hat. Bei den meisten Forensystemen werden die PNs im Klartext gespeichert, wer Zugriff auf die Datenbank hat (zb über PHPmyAdmin), kann die PNs auslesen. Wer einige Programmierkentnisse hat, könnte sich dafür sogar ein kleines Script schreiben, was die PNs entsprechend geordnet und formatiert ausgibt.

Man sollte sich also nicht darauf verlassen, das PNs wirklich keiner lesen kann. Wenn es der Forumsbetreiber will, dann hat er auch die Möglichkeit dazu.


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens nach sieht die gängige Forensoftware keine Nöglichkeit vor, PNs zu lesen. Zuminest ist es bei VBulletin oder Burning Board so, phpBB kenne ich nicht so genau, vermute aber, das es da ähnlich ist.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass es hier genauso ist, ohne es verifiziert zu haben. Verschlüsselte Speicherung wird es in aller Regel nicht geben.


----------



## stieglitz (21 Oktober 2005)

Wenn die Daten nicht verschlüsselt sind, dürfte das Einlesen der PNs mit einem einfachen Quiry machbar sein. Aber wer tut schon sowas.  
Ich würde mich jedenfalls auf die absolute Vertraulichkeit nicht verlassen.


----------



## sascha (21 Oktober 2005)

> Ich würde mich jedenfalls auf die absolute Vertraulichkeit nicht verlassen.



Das würde ich im Inet grundsätzlich nicht tun...

p.s. Thema mal ins richtige Forum verschoben.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*mitlesen können sie aber schon*

Da alle Nachrichten in einer MySQL Datenbank liegen, können User die Zugriff auf die DB haben auch die privaten Nachrichten lesen.


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Daten nicht verschlüsselt sind, dürfte das Einlesen der PNs mit einem einfachen Quiry machbar sein. Aber wer tut schon sowas.


Du meinst evtl. Query.
Ob ein einfaches oder ein komplexes ist kann ich Dir sagen wenn ich mal nachgeschaut habe.


----------



## stieglitz (21 Oktober 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst evtl. Query.


natürlich


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2005)

db schrieb:
			
		

> Da alle Nachrichten in einer MySQL Datenbank liegen, können User die Zugriff auf die DB haben auch die privaten Nachrichten lesen.


Das gilt wohl für fast alle Server, die Mails verwalten oder versenden, wobei diese die Mails nicht einmal in einer SQL-Datenbank speichern, sondern ganz platt im Filesystem.

Daher sind Informationen in Mails oder SMS-Nachrichten nicht absolut geheim, sondern nur relativ, weil die Admins für die Verwaltungsserver mitlesen können.

Deshalb sind angebliche Zahlungssysteme, die auf die Vertraulichkeit von SMS-Codes setzen, im Konzept nur wasserdicht, wenn die Sicherheitsüberlegungen alle Personen einschließen, die an irgendeiner Stelle lesenden und/oder schreibenden Zugriff auf den Datenaustausch nehmen können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 Oktober 2005)

Ich denke, die Diskussion laesst sich auf eine simple These zusammenfassen:
*Wer eine technische Plattform zum Versenden von vertraulichen Informationen oder zum Bezahlen verwendet, sollte dem Plattformbetreiber vertrauen*. 

Dies gilt unter anderem für:
-PNs in diesem und anderen Foren
-sonstige via unverschlüsselten Web-Formularen übermittelten Daten (nicht nur Heiko kann mitlesen, sondern jeder, über dessen Rechner die Daten geroutet werden, http ist da toll)
-unverschlüsselte E-Mail/VoIP Dienste
-verschlüsselte E-Mail/VoIP Dienste, wenn der Schlüssel anbieterseitig generiert wird
-SMS Payment
-Bankautomaten (ja, es gab schon gefakte Bankautomaten, die nach Eingabe der PIN die Karten einbehalten haben)
-Fax-Übermittlung (Siemens hat dies wohl einen ICE Auftrag gekostet, dank franz. Geheimdienst)
-SMS und Handy allgemein
-der eigene Rechner (der unwissentlich installierte Hard- oder Software Keylogger laesst gruessen)

Wer allerdings denkt, dass Heiko und Co wirklich Interesse haben, jede einzelne PN der Forenmitglieder zu lesen, ist IMHO paranoid und nimmt sich zu wichtig.


----------



## stieglitz (21 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, die Diskussion laesst sich auf eine simple These zusammenfassen:
> *Wer eine technische Plattform zum Versenden von vertraulichen Informationen oder zum Bezahlen verwendet, sollte dem Plattformbetreiber vertrauen*.
> .........
> Wer allerdings denkt, dass Heiko und Co wirklich Interesse haben, jede einzelne PN der Forenmitglieder zu lesen, ist IMHO paranoid und nimmt sich zu wichtig.


Du hast es auf den richtigen Nenner gebracht.
Genau so sehe ich es auch.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2005)

Das hat mich auf die Idee gebracht überhaupt mal zu schauen, wieviele PN im System gespeichert sind.
Dabei kam ich auf knapp 53.000 Stück.
Wenn jemand also sich ein paar Wochen Zeit nehmen will die zu lesen...


----------



## stieglitz (21 Oktober 2005)

Hi Heiko,
fang doch schon mal mit meinen 5 PNs an. Die sind total wichtig, geheim und spannend.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Oktober 2005)

*petz*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> fang doch schon mal mit meinen 5 PNs an. Die sind total wichtig, geheim und spannend.


Stimmt ja gar nicht!  *petz* Ich muss es wissen, denn die sind allesamt von mir und beziehen sich auf den thread *"Schwaben unter sich"*.  
Oh, jetzt krieg ich sicherlich gleich wieder eine PN vom _mod_, weil ich ins off-topic abgeglitten bin...


----------



## SEP (21 Oktober 2005)

Thread-Topic schrieb:
			
		

> Werden private Postings durch Moderatoren gelesen?


*Aber sicher werden sie das!*
Die eigenen natürlich nur. Alle anderen sind mir so etwas von egal!


----------



## SEP (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: petz*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, jetzt krieg ich sicherlich gleich wieder eine PN vom _mod_, weil ich ins off-topic abgeglitten bin...


PN!


----------



## stieglitz (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: petz*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pah, ich hab auch mit anderen Pns, du bist nur eifersüchtig. :lol:


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> ...wieviele PN im System gespeichert sind.
> 
> Dabei kam ich auf knapp 53.000 Stück.


 Da scheint mir ein großer Krümel auf Aka zu entfallen!  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Daher sind Informationen in Mails oder SMS-Nachrichten nicht absolut geheim, sondern nur relativ, weil die Admins für die Verwaltungsserver mitlesen können.


Räusper. Können ja. Aber wenn ich mir bei uns in der Firma den Durchsatz an Mails so ansehe: Wer soll denn mehrere Tausend Mails pro Stunde lesen? Im Ernst: Mails werden nur geöffnet, wenn es technisch notwendig ist, oder es Anhaltspunkte für einen Mißbrauch des Systems durch einen User gibt.

Und ich denke, hier im Forum wird es genauso sein.


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Wer soll denn mehrere Tausend Mails pro Stunde lesen?


Ein guter Admin liest nicht selbst, sondern schreibt ein Script. Für Bezahlcodes gibt es feste Suchstrings.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## IM (21 Oktober 2005)

> Das gilt wohl für fast alle Server, die Mails verwalten oder versenden, wobei diese die Mails nicht einmal in einer SQL-Datenbank speichern, sondern ganz platt im Filesystem.
> 
> Daher sind Informationen in Mails oder SMS-Nachrichten nicht absolut geheim, sondern nur relativ, weil die Admins für die Verwaltungsserver mitlesen können.



Hier kann jeder aber bekanntlich Abhilfe schaffen.
http://www.trustcenter.de/products/express/de/de.htm
http://www.thawte.com/email

Mit einfachen Schritten lassen sich E-Mail Zertifikate http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/MIME kostenlos erstellen und auf dem Rechner installieren.

Dann sind die Daten auf dem Mailserver nicht mehr für alle Augen verfügbar.

Somit ist die private Kommunikation per E-Mail bereits nach wenigen Minuten sicher - was man von den PN's hier im Forum nicht sagen kann.


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2005)

Ach was,

und die Bezahlcode-SMS dieser sogenannten Paymentlösungen werden per Zertifikat verschlüsselt zum Endkunden übermittelt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein guter Admin liest nicht selbst, sondern schreibt ein Script.


Mit einem Skript kann man höchstens verdächtige Mails herausfiltern. Ob tatsächlich ein Systemmißbrauch vorliegt, wird man erst sagen können, wenn ein Mensch die verdächtigen Mails gesichtet hat. Bei uns in der Firma ist das proaktive Durchsuchen von Mails über Malware hinaus nicht gestattet. Daher wird bei uns auch kein Mensch so ein Skript schreiben; und schon gar nicht wird man nach Belanglosigkeiten wie Bezahlcodes suchen.

Und wie ein Forumsadministrator mittels eines Skripts, das nach Bezahlcode sucht, private Postings lesen will, muß mir auch erst mal einer erklären. Er wird bei PHPBB vielmehr folgende SQL Query gegen seine Datenbank ausführen und die Ergebnisse persönlich studieren:

```
SELECT msg_text FROM priv_msgs INNER JOIN users ON priv_msgs.from_userid = users.user_id WHERE users.username = 'Nick des betreffenden Nutzers'
```


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2005)

Nachdem hier alles so toll OT wird, habe ich den Ort des Thread mal angepasst...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 33/42/0/6 - nie waren meine Werte besser  (sag mal Heiko... 33% Posteingang - hast Du da was nach oben geschraubt? Oder habe ich letztens wirklich so viel weggearbeitet?).


----------



## IM (21 Oktober 2005)

Was hat die Bezahlcode-SMS damit zu tun ?

Die Anforderung dieser erfolgte per SSL Verschlüsselung.
Das schreiben und senden der PN's nicht.

Wenn jemand in den Forumsserver einbricht hat er alle privaten Nachrichten.

Bei der Bezahlcode-SMS funktioniert das nicht - da diese beim Netzbetreiber (z.B. Vodafone) erzeugt wird.

So schaut's aus


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand in den Forumsserver einbricht hat er alle privaten Nachrichten.


Und wenn jemand in einen Payment-Server einbricht: Was hat der dann?

Ist das Ausdruck von Langeweile, hier drollige Einwürfe zu tätigen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich schraubte.
Hatte mal einen großmütigen Tag


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich schraubte.
> Hatte mal einen großmütigen Tag


:bussi:


----------



## IM (21 Oktober 2005)

> Und wenn jemand in einen Payment-Server einbricht: Was hat der dann?



Dann hat er vielleicht die D2 Kunden - aber nicht die anderen Netzbetreiber. Da muss er schon bei allen netzbetreibern gleichzeitig einbrechen.

Bei den PN's hier im Forum hat er alle Daten gleichzeitig.

dvill rätselte:


> Ist das Ausdruck von Langeweile, hier drollige Einwürfe zu tätigen?



So drollig finde ich Hinweise auf E-Mail Verschlüsselung nicht.
Vielleicht wussen ja einigen noch nicht dass man neben PGP auch Zertifikate zum verschlüsseln von E-Mails nutzen kann - ohne sich irgend eine Zusatzsoftware auf dem Rechner zu installieren.

Somit kann man dein beschriebenes Szenario einfachst umgehen. Sicher E-mail statt unsichere Datenbanken. 

P.S.

Beim Thema "LANGEWEILE" stimme ich dir zu. 
Ist ja auch der Off Topic Bereich.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Thema "LANGEWEILE" stimme ich dir zu.



gegen Langeweile gibt´s doch was 
h*tp://www.eurowebtainment.de/programm.asp


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> IM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieser gast war nicht ich! Ich hätte
http://www.euro***.com/teilnehmer.asp?done=1 verlinkt

Vielleicht ist der Alkohol, den die in Berlin saufen, teurer als der, den ich gerade hier konsumiere - aber ich habe hier den besseren Sound!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

ach das ist ja in Berlin, da sitzt doch der erfolgreiche Handypayabwerber


----------



## IM (21 Oktober 2005)

In Berlin sitzen sie gerade ALLE   

P.S.  Was ist ein  "Handypayabwerber"?
Einer aus Berlin ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> In Berlin sitzen sie gerade ALLE


Ob bald wieder welche von der EWT sitzen? Wie der Däne?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

naja, ist nicht der richtige Ausdruck, sind alle wieder reumütig zur  Mama MP zurückgekehrt 
auch der Ösi...


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> gegen Langeweile gibt´s doch was
> h*tp://www.eurowebtainment.de/programm.asp


Welche Sorte Schafe sind denn dort zugelassen, auch die schwarzen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ach das ist ja in Berlin, da sitzt doch der erfolgreiche Handypayabwerber


Handypay=Handypay Abwerber=Abwerber - Wann hat ein Berliner Düsseldorf was abgeworben? Und wer in Berlin ist erfolgreich?


----------



## IM (21 Oktober 2005)

@Aka-Aka

Du weisst doch garnicht wie der Däne aussieht - oder zeig ihn uns doch mal auf den EWT Fotos der Vergangenheit   

Finde es mutig die EWT mit Verbrechern in Verbindung zu bringen.
Respekt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ist nicht der richtige Ausdruck, sind alle wieder reumütig zur  Mama MP zurückgekehrt
> auch der Ösi...


auch der Maximal-Löser, der die Antialkoholika spendiert?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hat ein Berliner Düsseldorf was abgeworben?


Hab´s doch schon korrigiert, die Konvertiten  sind wieder zum rechten Glauben zurückgekehrt ...
Ob erfolgreich , wer weiß?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Finde es mutig die EWT mit Verbrechern in Verbindung zu bringen. Respekt!


Ich habe nur festgehalten, dass ein EWT-Teilnehmer sitzt. Es werden nicht alle Dänen stehen, oder? (sorry, ich hab Dich gerade eben verwechselt) (und ich kann diesen Satz im Moment leider nicht mehr so formulieren, wie ich meinte, dass drin steht, was ich sagen will, ohne es zu sagen... Nächstes Mal argumentiere ich halt mit der Hamburger Liste, falls Dir das lieber ist. Dvill und ich meinen dasselbe, aber er kann es diplomatischer formulieren)
baa-baa black sheep! see you in Hamburg!

...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

( bitte löschen - Postinganzahlsreduzierungsprogrammsgemäß wurde Vorposting angepasst)


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2005)

Siehe PN, IM!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe PN, IM!


Damit wären wir wieder beim Thema...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe PN, IM!


Ach Mist. Die können ja nur Mods lesen  :bigcry:


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12240
Danke, Sascha!


> Schon im Januar 2004 entlarvten Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de den Trick hinter den angeblich abgeschlossenen Abonnements


 :stumm:


> Morten P. S. ist in der Dialer-Branche seit Jahren kein Unbekannter. Er führte von Mallorca aus nicht nur die „Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH“ mit Sitz in der Hamburger Nordkanalstraße, sondern auch die mallorquinischen Dialer-Firmen „Sun Telecom S.L.“ und „Sun Infomedia S.L.“ Dialer der „Sun Infomedia“ sorgten in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder für Wirbel, weil sie – in verschiedener Form – illegal eingesetzt wurden, etwa für automatische Einwahlen über 0190-Nummern. „Es gibt Erkenntnisse, dass er durch Mitarbeiter seiner Firma Sun Telecom weltweit illegale Dialertechniken entwickelte und seit Jahren erhebliche Einnahmen hatte“, brachte Oberstaatsanwalt Rüdiger Bagger, Sprecher der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft, jetzt auf den Punkt, was für Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de seit langem feststand. Nach Recherchen unserer Experten arbeitete Morten P. S. auch mit einem Spanier zusammen, der wiederum über eine Firma in Uruguay mehrere Dialer-Unternehmen führte. Außerdem stand er wohl in direktem Kontakt zur spanischen und nicht minder berüchtigen Firma Crosskirk S.L., die ebenfalls vielfach durch ihre dubiosen Dialer auffiel.



Viel Spass in Berlin!


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Postinganzahlsreduzierungsprogrammsgemäß


 :vlol: Lag gerade wie gelähmt am Schreibtisch. Mein Weib kam rein und fragt, ob ich spinne. Darauf ich: _...nein, der Aka_! Sie schlich sich darauf hin wutentbrannt und für mich gibt es jetzt die zwei Scotch, die ich bei Dir wohl nicht verdienen werde! :cry:


----------



## sascha (21 Oktober 2005)

> Danke, Sascha!



Hätte auch schreiben können "unsere Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de-Foren-Rechercheure-die-zwar-oft-auf-der-richtigen-Spur-sind-denen-man-aber-manchmal-auf-die- Finger-klopfen-muss". Aber das hätten normale Leser und Nicht-Insider nicht verstanden


----------



## Insider (21 Oktober 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das hätten normale Leser und Nicht-Insider nicht verstanden



Stimmt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2005)

> Außerdem stand er wohl in direktem Kontakt zur spanischen und nicht minder berüchtigen Firma Crosskirk S.L., die ebenfalls vielfach durch ihre dubiosen Dialer auffiel.


bitte PN. Egal von wem. Dafür stelle ich auch keine Fragen öffentlich, Deal?


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2005)

...erledigt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Oktober 2005)

Danke, ich dachte, ich hätte da was überlesen. So macht das Spass und wenig Ärger - könnte man sich dran gewöhnen


----------

